

Three Planets in Habitable Zone of Nearby Star -- Gliese 667c - cryptoz
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/06/130625073544.htm

======
bediger4000
Given that we here on Earth have pieces of Mars that arrived as meteors, and
that there's even some speculation on transfer of biological material via
those meteors, would all 3 "habitable" planets have life with the same
"programming"? That is, would life on all 3 planets have the same
extraterrestrial DNA-equivalent? Or would all 3 planets have 3 kinds of life,
each kind of life having the DNA-equivalent from one of the planets?

We'll probably never know, but it seems like fun to speculate.

~~~
jstanley
I guess it could be similar to islands on Earth. They can be based on
basically the same "model" of life, but have thousands of years of
evolutionary divergence.

------
Zardoz84
These 3 planets, are pretty near of his star. Probability will have the same
face looking at the star thanks to tidal lock. So should be Cat Eye planets,
not ? Plus on of the planets looks that have a visible elliptical path, that
must make a very strong seasons, not ?

~~~
CWuestefeld
_Probability will have the same face looking at the star thanks to tidal
lock._

I realize that the earth/luna system is tidal locked, so we always see the
same face.

But why is this true of this system, but not the earth/sol system? Why would
you expect tidal lock in the cases of these three planets with their sun?

~~~
Zardoz84
> Why would you expect tidal lock in the cases of these three planets with
> their sun?

Mercury have a nearly tidal lock (A Mercury day takes two Mercury years!).
This planets are more near to his star that Mercury, so the tidal forces are
more stronger. Give time and these planets will be tidal locked to his star
(and they had at least a billon years). The question is if They are now
locked.

------
scribu
HN article that links to the original source, i.e. the eso.org website:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5938824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5938824)

